

My First BillG Review - wallflower
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2006/06/16.html

======
kadoo
One note on this -- I just took a look and there are only five layers between
an present day Excel PM and Steve Ballmer, rather than the 11 or 12 layers he
posits.

~~~
zackattack
Source?

~~~
revolvingcur
I can validate this. I was an intern in '06 and routinely spelunked the org
chart. I recall seeing up to 11 or 12 layers from bottom to top. I was 8 or 9
from Ballmer myself, if you regard my mentor as my immediate superior.

------
sunchild
I had a BillG review a few years earlier, when he came to my high school to
review student work in the new math/science building that he and Paul Allen
funded.

I demoed (one-on-one!) an RPG that I made in Hypercard on a Mac Plus. ;) To
his credit, Bill asked some good questions and seemed to understand the
Mac/Hypercard paradigm pretty well.

------
swah
Joel was a fun read back then.

~~~
DrJokepu
I suppose that's the reason he decided to stop blogging.

------
theycallmemorty
4 years old?

Are there really people here who don't know how to click through Spolsky's
archives?

~~~
MikeMacMan
I don't understand all the down votes. This article, for instance, links from
the Joel On Software home page. There's no reason to post it here.

~~~
jsrfded
It's an answer to the thread about Mark Zuckerberg still writing code, where
TechCrunch asked if Bill Gates still coded 5 years after Microsoft was
founded. That's why it was (re)posted.

